# Exodus Evidence-Joshua Evidence



## T.A.G. (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone know any some what scholarly books in reference to the historical evidences for the exodus or the book of Joshua?


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes hopefully somwhere is on puritanboard 

I have seen relatively new few documentaries on these subjects and would love to learn more!


----------



## Bookworm (Jul 27, 2010)

Associates for Biblical Research might be a good place to start. They publish a helpful periodical called _Bible and Spade_ and several articles on the topics you've mentioned are available on their website. They also have an online bookshop.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 31, 2010)

I have these books, below, but haven't fully read through them. Some of them e.g. the Archaeological Study Bible, which does a survey of the archaeological evidence/theories re Moses-Joshua may be obtained cheap online.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...aeological+study+bible&sprefix=archaeological

On the Reliability of the Old Testament: Amazon.co.uk: K.A. Kitchen: Books

Books by David Rohl. Rohl isn't a believer - but takes what the Bible says seriously in his researches and studies in his own strange unbelieving way - but some of his findings are suggestive if he can get people to take on board his New Chronology.

Amazon.co.uk: rohl: Books

This book by Hoerth and McRay is a good survey and has pictures of things like the possible place the Gadarene swine ran down, the possible place in Malta where Paul crash landed and the possible place in Phillipi where the Apostles met Lydia, etc, etc.

As it says in the intro 99% of archaeology is still underground, there may be good naturalistic reasons why there is sparser archaeological evidence - to the extent that it is evidence - for some biblical events/persons/places, and God only needs to reveal such evidence when He wants to.

Hoerth Alfred & McRay John Bible Archaeology (9780801012877)

Two recent pieces of archaeology which I found quite fascinating were the discovery of what the "experts" say are Herod the Great's sarcophagus, and Joseph Caiaphas's ossuary. You can google for accounts/pictures.


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 31, 2010)

Check this out

Ancient Israel in Sinai
The Evidence for the Authenticity of the Wilderness Tradition
James K. Hoffmeier 

There is another book by him also. Sorry to be so brief, I'm about to board the plane!


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 31, 2010)

Ancient Israel in Sinai: The Evidence for the Authenticity of the Wilderness Traditions: Amazon.co.uk: James K. Hoffmeier: Books

This book costs a fortune. Presumably it is one of those limited academic publications that isn't marketed. Where do you get it cheap?

If the material is good, it needs to be taken out of academic form and put into popular form. This could be said about a lot of Christian and Biblical material that is relatively inaccessible.


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 31, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> Ancient Israel in Sinai: The Evidence for the Authenticity of the Wilderness Traditions: Amazon.co.uk: James K. Hoffmeier: Books
> 
> This book costs a fortune. Presumably it is one of those limited academic publications that isn't marketed. Where do you get it cheap?
> 
> If the material is good, it needs to be taken out of academic form and put into popular form. This could be said about a lot of Christian and Biblical material that is relatively inaccessible.


 
Be encouraged Richard! A paperback version is due out soon!



Ancient Israel in Sinai
The Evidence for the Authenticity of the Wilderness Tradition
James Hoffmeier
978-0-19-973169-5
Paperback
August 2010 (estimated)
£12.99 

Check out Oxford University Press's UK webpage. Oxford University Press - OUP - UK Official Home Page of Oxford University Press - Oxford Books


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes,

Joshua: An Introduction and Commentary (Tyndale Old Testament Commentaries) (9780830842063): Richard S. Hess

and

Israel in Egypt: The Evidence for the Authenticity of the Exodus Tradition (9780195130881): James K. Hoffmeier


----------

